# Traders in Northern NSW?



## 2ku11yf0x (1 December 2013)

Im Dave, New here.. 

Been trading for a couple of years.. my only form of communication with other traders has been via Forums etc. If there are any traders in northern NSW that are keen for a meet and greet, maybe we should organise something.

Hit me up on Windows live messenger - david@moulder.net.au

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## leebelisar (16 December 2013)

2ku11yf0x said:


> Im Dave, New here..
> 
> Been trading for a couple of years.. my only form of communication with other traders has been via Forums etc. If there are any traders in northern NSW that are keen for a meet and greet, maybe we should organise something.
> 
> ...




Hi Dave. I hope you can find here what you are looking for. Wish you good luck.


----------



## 2ku11yf0x (9 July 2014)

*Traders - Northern NSW*

Hi Guys,

Just testing the water here to see if there are any avid traders up here in the freezing highlands of northern NSW - we all know bouncing off other people is the best way to learn and grow and develop ideas.

I use Skype and email obviously, but wouldn't mind - down the track, even a potential "meet up" every once in a while to get in the same room and banter about trading.. 

Let me know what you guys think..

Dave


----------



## Prosperous (23 March 2017)

Hi Dave,

Just saw your post.
I know it's a few years old, but I thought I'd see how you got on?
Let me know if you are still trading.

Also....
If anyone from this area is still interested in meeting up,
just reply and we will go from there.
Hope you all have a happy day.
Cheers,
Steve.


----------

